# تصميم لبشة مسلحة



## بوشناق (27 يونيو 2010)

الاخوة الافاضل نرجوا المساعدة عندى


عمارة سكنية سبعة ادوار

جهدالتربة 1.5
يراد عمل لبشة مسلحة لها
كم يكون ارتفاع او سمك اللبشة
وماهو التسليح الامثل لها
وكم يكون استلاك المتر المكعب لحديد اللبشة

وسوف اكون شاكرا لكم


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 يونيو 2010)

الاخ المهندس بو شناق 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​1- برجاء ارسال الرسومات المعماريه أفضل 
2- هل الاجهاد الذى ذكرته للتربه هو الاجهاد الصافى أم الاجهاد الكلى 
3- هل يوجد بدروم أم لا لان ذلك يؤثر بدرجه كبيره فى الاساسات
يمكن الاجابه على استفساراتك بعد معرفة هذه المعلومات​تقبل تحياتى وأتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (27 يونيو 2010)

بوشناق قال:


> الاخوة الافاضل نرجوا المساعدة عندى
> 
> 
> عمارة سكنية سبعة ادوار
> ...


أعتقد أنه من الأنسب عمل قواعد منفصلة لأن ذلك سيكون أوفر بكثير جدا من اللبشة المسلحة

لكن لو كان نظام البناء المطلوب هو لبشة بصرف النظر عن أى أعتبارات أخرى 
أعتقد أن السمك سيكون فى حدود 60-70سم والتسليح العلوى والسفلى عبارة عن 5أسيخ قطر 16مم بالمتر بالجهتين


----------



## أحمد هنون (27 يونيو 2010)

الآفضل أن يكون 70سم وفى ألآماكن والقطاعات الحرجة يتم تكثيف الحديد والجسور الطويلة يتم أستخدام حديد 18 ملم


----------



## بوشناق (28 يونيو 2010)

*توضيح*



أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس بو شناق
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​1- برجاء ارسال الرسومات المعماريه أفضل
> 2- هل الاجهاد الذى ذكرته للتربه هو الاجهاد الصافى أم الاجهاد الكلى
> 3- هل يوجد بدروم أم لا لان ذلك يؤثر بدرجه كبيره فى الاساسات
> يمكن الاجابه على استفساراتك بعد معرفة هذه المعلومات​تقبل تحياتى وأتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


الاخ الكريم الغالى
جهد التربة هو الجهد التصميمى
لايوجد بدروم
واليك الرسومات فى المرفقات 
تحياتى لك


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 يونيو 2010)

الاخ المهندس بو شناق 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​بعد عمل حسابات تقريبه سريعه وجد الاتى :-
1- كما ذكر اسناذنا المهندس / Mecheil Edwar Mecheil الافضل من الناحيه الاقتصاديه هو عمل أساسات من القواعد المنفصله ولكن أضيف أن الاساسات تكون عباره عن لبشه من الخرسانه العاديه بسمك 40 سم يعلوها قواعد منفصله من القواعد المسلحه بسمك لايقل عن 60 سم على حسب الحسابات والاحمال على الاعمده
2- لى ملاحظه على توزيع الاعمده واضح الحد الشمالى جار أذن يوجد عدد 6 أعمده لابد من عمل عدد 6 شدادت لهم الافضل تغيير مكان وضع عموديين منهم وهما عمودى السلم يمكن تغيير اتجاههم بمقدار 90 درجه ووضعهم فى بداية درج السلم على أن يكون اتجاه العمود للداخل هذا يؤدى الى تقليل عدد الشدادات (strap beam) الى 4 بدلا من 6 وبما لايتعارض مع المعمارى​تفبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اتفق مع الاخوة الافاضل م اسامه نوارة وم Mecheil Edwar Mecheil فيما تفضلوا به - بالاضافه ان هناك عمود بين محور 3&4 ويقع علي المحور الثاني من اعلي في منطقة السلم - فلو تم نقل هذا العمود الي محور 3 مع تغيير اتجاهه 90 درجه ايضاً حتي لا يعترض فتحات الابواب في الدور المتكرر - لكي يتوسط العمودين المجاورين له وبالتالي يقل البحر للكمره او الجسر الطويل ومن ثم يجعل توزيع الاحمال منتظم 

وشكراً

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــد_


----------



## mecheil.edwar (28 يونيو 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اتفق مع الاخوة الافاضل م اسامه نوارة وم mecheil edwar mecheil فيما تفضلوا به - بالاضافه ان هناك عمود بين محور 3&4 ويقع علي المحور الثاني من اعلي في منطقة السلم - فلو تم نقل هذا العمود الي محور 3 مع تغيير اتجاهه 90 درجه ايضاً حتي لا يعترض فتحات الابواب في الدور المتكرر - لكي يتوسط العمودين المجاورين له وبالتالي يقل البحر للكمره او الجسر الطويل ومن ثم يجعل توزيع الاحمال منتظم
> 
> ...


 مهندس محى الدين
شكرا للمشاركة 
أيه اخبارك؟
يارب تكون بألف خير
خالص تحياتى


----------



## mecheil.edwar (28 يونيو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس بو شناق
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​بعد عمل حسابات تقريبه سريعه وجد الاتى :-
> 1- كما ذكر اسناذنا المهندس / mecheil edwar mecheil الافضل من الناحيه الاقتصاديه هو عمل أساسات من القواعد المنفصله ولكن أضيف أن الاساسات تكون عباره عن لبشه من الخرسانه العاديه بسمك 40 سم يعلوها قواعد منفصله من القواعد المسلحه بسمك لايقل عن 60 سم على حسب الحسابات والاحمال على الاعمده
> ...


 مهندس أسامة 
بجد مشكور جدا لتلك الجهود والمشاركات الممتازة بالمنتدى 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 يونيو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> مهندس محى الدين
> شكرا للمشاركة
> أيه اخبارك؟
> يارب تكون بألف خير
> خالص تحياتى


 انا بخير والحمد لله رب العالمين ومشكوووووور استاذنا الفاضل علي اهتمامك وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## بوشناق (28 يونيو 2010)

حقيقة انا فخور بالانتماء
الى هذا المنتدى الكريم
وتحية تقدير الى الاخوة المشاركين لسرعة الاستجابة 
والردود المقنعة


----------



## بوشناق (16 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لكل الاخوة الكرام على ماتفضلوا به من شرح متميز

ولكن اريد ان استفيد من الاخوة الاستشاريين عن اسس تصميم اللبشة المسلحة

فقط الاسس العامة العريضة
بمعنى عند استلامى للبشة مسلحة ....فما هى الاشياء التىاركز عليها جيدا
ودمتم لنا اخوة المنتدى ونفعنا الله بكم


----------



## أسامه نواره (17 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس / بوشناق
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


> فقط الاسس العامة العريضة
> بمعنى عند استلامى للبشة مسلحة ....فما هى الاشياء التىاركز عليها جيدا


عند استلامك للبشه المسلحه يجب مراعاة الاتى :-
اولا أعمال النجاره :-
1- يجب ألتأكد من حدود الارض اولا حسب الرخصه وابعادها من اوراق الملكيه
2- يجب التأكد من الردود الجانبيه بين الاعمده وحدود الارض على حسب اللوحات المعتمده
3- يجب التأكد من المقاسات خارج الاعمده للبشه اذا كان فيه بروزات للبشه (الرفرفه)
4- يجب التأكد من أن طول وعرض المبنى الكلى مطابق للوحات ويقاس القطريين للتأكد من أن الزاويه قائمة بين ضلعى المبنى 
5- يجب التحقق من المسافه بين المحاور ومطابقة ذلك باللوحات المعتمده فى الاتجاهيين
6- يجب التأكد من سمك اللبشه ومطابقته بالرسومات
7- يجب التأكد من الغطاء الخرسانى العلوى والسفلى والجانبى فلايقل عن 7سم 
8- يجب مطابقة اللوحات المعماريه واللوحات الانشائيه وفى حالة وجود بدروم وأسانسير ( مصعد ) فيجب أن يكون فيه بئر للاسانسير داخل اللبشه 
فى جميع مقاساتك يجب استخدام المتر المصنوع من الصلب لان المتر المصنوع من القماش يتمدد ولايعطى مقاسات دقيقه
ثانيا أعمال الحداده :-
1- التأكد من أن أقطار الحديد المستخدمه مطابقه للوحات وكذلك فى العدد 
2- التأكد من أن الحديد السفلى يقف عند الاعمده أو بمسافه لاتزيد عن 1/5 البحر 
3- التأكد من أن الحديد العلوى لا يقف عند الاعمده وأنه يمتد بمسافه لاتقل عن 1/4 البحر خارج العمود 
4- التأكد من أن وصلات الحديد علوى أو سفلى لاتكون فى مكان واحد يجب أن تكون تبادليه 
5- التأكد من أطوال الحديد الاضافى ومن اماكنه اذا كان فيه حديد اضافى 
6- التأكد من طول الرباط بين الوصلات فى الحديد فلا تقل عن 40 مره قطر السيخ فى الضغط وعن 60 مره فى الشد ويجب أن يكون فيه جنشات فى نهاية الاسياخ
7- التأكد من أن حديد الكراسى المستخدم لايقل فى القطر عن الحديد المستخدم ولايقل عن 16 مم ولايقل عدد الكراسى عن 1 كرسى فى المتر للمحافظه على سمك اللبشه 
8- حاول من زيادة عدد الكراسى حول العمود ذات أكبر قطاع لان ذلك يحسن من تحمل ال(punch) لهذا العمود
بالاضافه لملاحظات عامه من التأكد من عمل طبقة العزل للرطوبه أسقل اللبشه أى اعلى الخرساته العاديه على أن يتم حمايتها بطبقة لياسه بأوتار للمحافظه على الغطاء الخرسانى السفلى مع حماية طبقة العزل 
9- التأكد من أن الحديد الرئيسى السفلى يكون فى الاتجاه الطويل يكون فرش والحديد فى الاتجاه القصير السفلى يكون غطاء وبالنسبه للحديد العلوى للبشه يكون الحديد الرئيسى فى الاتجاه الطويل غطاء والحديد فى الاتجاه القصير فرش (اى وضع الحديد السفلى معكوس بالنسبه للحديد العلوى)
وكذلك التأكد من العزل للرطوبه الجانبى والذى يمكن عمله على مبانى طوب (لذلك يتم عمل حدود اللبشه الاربع من المبانى الطوب بدلا من النجاره) على أن يتم محاره هذه المبانى ويتم عمل العزل عليها على أن يكون العزل من مادة الانسومات 5 مم مسلح ويجب المحافظه على الغطاء الخرساتى الجانبى بعمل بسكويت لايقل عن 7 سم بين حديد التسليح والعزل حتى يتم المحافظه على العزل 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 ديسمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس بو شناق
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​1- برجاء ارسال الرسومات المعماريه أفضل
> 2- هل الاجهاد الذى ذكرته للتربه هو الاجهاد الصافى أم الاجهاد الكلى
> 3- هل يوجد بدروم أم لا لان ذلك يؤثر بدرجه كبيره فى الاساسات
> يمكن الاجابه على استفساراتك بعد معرفة هذه المعلومات​تقبل تحياتى وأتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​



_*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس أسامة صاحب الابداعات الجديدة دائما ..ولكن 
2- ما الفرق اذا كان الجهد المذكور هو الاجهاد الصافى ام الاجهاد الكلى ..
3- الى أى مدى يؤثى البدروم (القبو) على الأساسات ..*_.


----------



## أسامه نواره (17 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ المهندس الصامت
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


> _جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس أسامة صاحب الابداعات الجديدة دائما ..ولكن _
> _2- ما الفرق اذا كان الجهد المذكور هو الاجهاد الصافى ام الاجهاد الكلى .._
> _3- الى أى مدى يؤثى البدروم (القبو) على الأساسات .._.


عند تصميم الاساسات للاسف يهمل كثير من الزملاء موضوع الردم أعلى الاساس نفسه
كما أن اجهاد التربه الذى يذكر فى تقرير التربه هو الاجهاد التربه الصافى الامن وتعريفه (net bearing capacitiy=qna) هو الاجهاد الاضافى الذى تتحمله التربه عند منسوب التأسيس 
أما اجهاد التربه الكلى ( qa= gross bearing capacitiy) هو اجهاد التربه الاضافى الذى تتحمله التربه عند منسوب التأسيس بالاضافه الى وزن عمود التربه 
وكما هو موضح فى طريقة حساب مسطح اللبشه أو القواعد المسلحه يتم حسابها كالاتى





اى فى حالة البدروم يتم حساب كل الاحمال حتى منسوب التأسيس (Pt) وهى عباره عن أحمال الاعمده + وزن الحوائط السانده فى البدروم + الحمل الحى على أرضية البدروم + الغطاء على اللبشه + وزن اللبشه المسلحه + وزن اللبشه العاديه + الردم من التربه على الرفرفه للبشه خارج البدروم 
كل الاحمال السابقه هى اجمالى الاحمال الكليه (Pt) ( لاحظ عدم وجود وزن التربه داخل البدروم بارتفاع البدروم مضروبا فى مسطح البدروم وهو وزن كبير جدا )يتم قسمة هذا الحمل على (gross braring capacitiy) والتى تساوى اجهاد التربه الصافى الامن والمذكور فى تقرير التربه مضافا اليه وزن عمود التربه 
مما سبق يتضح أن أحد الحلول لتحسين اجهاد التربه هو استخدام وعمل بدروم للمبنى وخصوصا فى المبانى المرتفعه
وعلى العكس فى حالة عدم وجود بدروم وكان الردم حتى منسوب أعلى من منسوب الصفر على منسوب 1.20 متر مثلا فلابد من أخذ وزن هذا الردم عند حساب اجمالى الاوزان (Pt) اعلى اللبشه وذلك فى حساب مسطح اللبشه وترك هذه الاحمال يعتبر من الخطأ الجسيم فى تصميم اللبشه 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## mohammedshaban (17 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورين جداا


----------



## Bassam_m (17 ديسمبر 2010)

كحل سريع يؤخذ سمك اللبشة ثابت بحدود (10*عدد الطوابق +10 سم ) وهذا الإرتفاع يحقق الصلابة المطلوبة ومقاومة القص وتؤخذ نسبة التسليح في كل اتجاه بحدود 0.0025 من مساحة المقطع وهنا تؤخذ السماكة 80سم وبالتالي التسليح 0.0025*100*80=20سم2/م أي قضبان8قضبان بقطر 18 مم في المتر الطولي الواحد وتوضع على شبكةعلوية وشبكة سفلية أي التسليح المحسوب هو(8T18/m) يوضع في الأعلى وفي كل اتجاه ونفس الشيء في الأسفل
وكما قلت هذا حساب سريع ناتج من الخبرة ولكن يبقى الحساب الدقيق هو الحل السليم


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 ديسمبر 2010)

bassam_m قال:


> كحل سريع يؤخذ سمك اللبشة ثابت بحدود (10*عدد الطوابق +10 سم ) وهذا الإرتفاع يحقق الصلابة المطلوبة ومقاومة القص وتؤخذ نسبة التسليح في كل اتجاه بحدود 0.0025 من مساحة المقطع وهنا تؤخذ السماكة 80سم وبالتالي التسليح 0.0025*100*80=20سم2/م أي قضبان8قضبان بقطر 18 مم في المتر الطولي الواحد وتوضع على شبكةعلوية وشبكة سفلية أي التسليح المحسوب هو(8t18/m) يوضع في الأعلى وفي كل اتجاه ونفس الشيء في الأسفل
> وكما قلت هذا حساب سريع ناتج من الخبرة ولكن يبقى الحساب الدقيق هو الحل السليم



_*جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس .. ومعلومة كويسة ...
بس حضرتك آخر علمى كان ان كل دور 10 سم بس بالنسبة لسمك اللبشة . فماذا تكون(+ 10 سم) الزيادة ..
أم هى معامل أمان ؟؟؟؟
*_


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 ديسمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ المهندس الصامت
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> عند تصميم الاساسات للاسف يهمل كثير من الزملاء موضوع الردم أعلى الاساس نفسه
> ...



_مجهود لا ينكر بأى وجه على هذ المنتدى ... ودائما ردود شاملة وجميلة ...
جزاك الله خيرا ولو كان هناك أبلغ منها فى الشكر والثناء لرددنا به عليك ...
_


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 ديسمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس / بوشناق
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> عند استلامك للبشه المسلحه يجب مراعاة الاتى :-
> ...



_*وجزاك الله خيرا على هذه المجهودات الرائعة ....*_


----------



## سميرة عباس (19 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم مالمقصود بالبدروم


----------



## Bassam_m (19 ديسمبر 2010)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس .. ومعلومة كويسة ...
> بس حضرتك آخر علمى كان ان كل دور 10 سم بس بالنسبة لسمك اللبشة . فماذا تكون(+ 10 سم) الزيادة ..
> أم هى معامل أمان ؟؟؟؟
> *_


 أخي الكريم هذه الطريقة هي طريقة تجريبية نتيجة للخبرة فقط وكما قلت يفضل دائما الحساب الدقيق يدويا أو عن طريق أحد البرامج ولكن في الحقيقة 10سم زائدة توضع لتحقيق صلابة كافية وكما تعلم التصميم هو للبشة الكاملة الصلابة وليست للبشة المرنة (كما يتم تصميمها في برنامج السيف) ولكن لا أخفيك أن السماكة بالطريقة هذه تقول يؤخذ سمك اللبشة (عدد الأدوار*10) +10سم أو - 10 سم 
ولكن بعد تصميم عدة حالات مرة نحتاج لزيادة 10سم ومرة أخرة لا نحتاج لهذه الزيادة ومرة ننقص 10سم وهنا يبدأ دور خبرة المهندس بتقدير الحمولات على اللبشة وذلك عن طريق معرفة نوعية استثمار المبنى فمثلا لوكان المبنى للسكن ننقص 10 سم ولصالح الأمان لا ننقص شيء أما إذا كان المبنى عام أو حكومي تكون الأحمال الحية أكبر وبالتالي هنا يجب زيادة 10سم
أتمنى في النهاية أن أكون قد أجبت عن تساؤلك أخي الكريم


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 ديسمبر 2010)

_*جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندسBassam_m على الاهتمام والتوضيح ..
وفقك الله لكل خير ....*_


----------



## Bassam_m (20 ديسمبر 2010)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندسbassam_m على الاهتمام والتوضيح ..
> وفقك الله لكل خير ....*_



أهلا وسهلا بك يا بش مهندس وأنا جاهز لأي استفسار


----------



## م.إسلام (6 مارس 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ المهندس الصامت
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> عند تصميم الاساسات للاسف يهمل كثير من الزملاء موضوع الردم أعلى الاساس نفسه
> ...






موضوع ممتاز جدا و لكن حضرتك بتستخدم الجهد الكلي في التصميم , سؤالي بقا , لو أنا هشتغل بالجهد الصافي هل احصل على وزن عمود التربه فوق الصفر و اطرحه من الجهد الصافي ؟؟ يعني 1.5* 1.7 =2.55 , إذن الجهد الصافي = 12.45 طن / م 2 = 1.245كجم/سم2 ؟؟

يبقى كده عند تصميم اللبشه لازم اخد ال pt و الجهد الكلي عشان حتى اقدر اخمن ابعادها و كده و لكن لو عندي قاعده منفصله مش هقدر اجيب ال pt لأني مش هقدر أخمن ابعاد القاعده كام , طيب لو أخذت الجهد الصافي , فيه مشكله ؟؟

متأسف ع الأسئله الكتير بس أكيد حضرتك هتستوعبني أنا عاوز أفهم الامور دي من مهندس خبره زي حضرتك و اسف مرة تانيه ع الإطاله


----------



## القمر الهندسي (7 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على طرح الموضوع والاجابه عليه


----------



## م/ماجد الغيلاني (7 مارس 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس / بوشناق
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> عند استلامك للبشه المسلحه يجب مراعاة الاتى :-
> ...


 
الله يعطيك العافية...
بس لو تفصل اكثر في النقطتين ::
1- الحديد السفلي يقف عند العمود والعلوي لا يقف .ليـــــــــه؟
2-الحديد الرئيسي في الاتجاه الطويل فرش والقصير يكون غطاء والرقة العلوية عكس. ليـــــــــه؟
وماهي الحالات الاخرى اللي نطبق هذه الطريق فيها؟
ونشكر لكم سلفا........


----------



## mansr (26 يوليو 2011)

مشكوورين


----------



## WALID SAYED (17 مايو 2012)

تب لو عاوز اعمل لبشه لدور واحد بارتفاع 4m تخانتها بكامممممم


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (11 يونيو 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ المهندس الصامت
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> عند تصميم الاساسات للاسف يهمل كثير من الزملاء موضوع الردم أعلى الاساس نفسه
> ...



السلام عليكم
مهندس اسامة ممكن التوضيح اكثر
تقبل التحية


----------



## بوشناق (30 أكتوبر 2013)

Bassam_m قال:


> كحل سريع يؤخذ سمك اللبشة ثابت بحدود (10*عدد الطوابق +10 سم ) وهذا الإرتفاع يحقق الصلابة المطلوبة ومقاومة القص وتؤخذ نسبة التسليح في كل اتجاه بحدود 0.0025 من مساحة المقطع وهنا تؤخذ السماكة 80سم وبالتالي التسليح 0.0025*100*80=20سم2/م أي قضبان8قضبان بقطر 18 مم في المتر الطولي الواحد وتوضع على شبكةعلوية وشبكة سفلية أي التسليح المحسوب هو(8T18/m) يوضع في الأعلى وفي كل اتجاه ونفس الشيء في الأسفل
> وكما قلت هذا حساب سريع ناتج من الخبرة ولكن يبقى الحساب الدقيق هو الحل السليم




شكرا لك اخى الكريم


----------



## MGAMAL816 (31 أكتوبر 2013)

الاخ المهندس بو شناق 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قبل البدء في عمل التصميم الإنشائي للمبني هناك ملاحظات هامه جدا" وضروريع لعملها .
1- لابد من وضع عامود رابع للسلم حتى يكون السلم محاط بالأعمده ( هام لأي منشأ )
2- وضع الأعمده خلف فتحات الأبواب ( اي يكون ضرب العامود الطويل خلف الباب ).
3- اقلب اتجاه اعمده السلم واجعلها داخل المنور ( غالبا" بروز الأعمده الأفضل يكون داخل المنور .
لتوفير مساحه لبسطه السلم ولايكون بها بروز للأعمده.
4- العامود اللي في وسط المطبخ مش مريح ممكن ترحيله لنهايه المطبخ .
آسف على الإطاله ولكنها ملاحظات هامه تأخذ في الأعتبار لأي مهندس مدني وهو يوزع الأعمده .

بالنسبه للتصميم لايحتاج إلى لبشه لان أجهاد التربه كبير كما ذكرت حضرتك والمبنى ليس بكبير 7 أدوار .
ولو مصر على اللبشه سمكها كما ذكر الزملاء من 60-70 سم وتوضع شبكتين حديد علويه وسفليه 7 فاي 16 .
وعند التصميم سوف يتم وضع حديد إضافي سفلي أسفل الأعمده في الشبكه السفليه عكس flat slab 
وهنحتاج وضع حديد إضافي علوي وده بيكون في الشبكه العلويه بين الأعمده وسط الباكيه اللي m11,m22 غير موفي بالشبكه وهكذا .


----------



## نبعة المدينة (1 نوفمبر 2013)

MGAMAL816 قال:


> الاخ المهندس بو شناق
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> قبل البدء في عمل التصميم الإنشائي للمبني هناك ملاحظات هامه جدا" وضروريع لعملها .
> 1- لابد من وضع عامود رابع للسلم حتى يكون السلم محاط بالأعمده ( هام لأي منشأ )
> ...


ما رايك يا اخي في الملاحظه الثانيه والثالثه حول الحديد العلوي والسفلي في المشاركه رقم 13 للمهندس اسامه فالمهندس القدير اسامه نواره قد يكون اراد ان يقول عكس ذلك فالحديد العلوي يكون كثيف في الوسط وقليل عند العلوي اما السفلي فيكون كثيف عند الركائز (ألأعمده ) وقليل في المنتصف أي عكس افلات سلاب .


----------



## MGAMAL816 (2 نوفمبر 2013)

نفس الكلام اخي م *نبعة المدينة* 
لايوجد أختلاف في الطرح وهو عكس تسليخ flat slab كما تم التوضيح من قبل


----------



## koko2lolo (5 نوفمبر 2014)

كيف يتم تصميم الخرسانة العادية اسفل الاساسات


----------



## randa saadaldeen (26 أبريل 2019)

كيف احدد منسوب الحفر الامثل للبشه مسلحه؟


----------

